# herb garden



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Any type of mint seems to be popular. The bees love my catnip, but this may or may not have use in your household.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

There are quite a few that they will visit. 

The favorites in my garden are rosemary (in flower now), thyme, and garlic chives. 

I've seen them on: 

Basil
Chives
Catnip
Fennel
Lavender
Lemon balm
Marjoram
Mints
Oregano
Sage


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I'd add *Bee*-balm (_Monarda_) to the list.

MM


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Rosemary. I can't say enough good about it as far as bees go.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

horehound
valerian
anise hysop


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Dragonfly,
I just bought two rosemary plants last week. I have heard alot of positives about them as bee plants. The tag said these would reach 2-4 feet tall, but I didn't think rosemary got that high. How tall are yours?


Patrick


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I have some rosemary plants that are 2 to 3 feet tall and they bloom in late fall. Mountain Mint and Nyjer are also good bee forage.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Yea, I've had mountain mint for the past several years. It draws all kinds of insects, including lots of bees. I've been able to divide mine every year with no problems. It spreads pretty fast.

Patrick


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

pgg said:


> Dragonfly,
> I just bought two rosemary plants last week. I have heard alot of positives about them as bee plants. The tag said these would reach 2-4 feet tall, but I didn't think rosemary got that high. How tall are yours?
> 
> 
> Patrick


That variety I have is the one that spreads more than it grows upward. It's height is about 4 ft, but it is about 10-12 feet in diameter.


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

the bees here love rosemary as well...and it blooms at times it seems that nothing else is out there for them. I have a whole hedge row about 40 feet long of the stuff. I'd guess mine is about 3 feet high


----------

